

Google Chrome update: faster, some bugs and a few new features - spif
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2009/05/speedier-google-chrome-for-all-users.html

======
mshafrir
Any news on a version for Mac?

~~~
bvttf
[http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/mac-detailed-
stat...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/mac-detailed-status)

